# Chicago Waiting Room



## Everydaymatters (Jun 29, 2008)

My granddaughter has a layover of several hours in Chicago and I'm going to meet her there between trains to help out a little with the kids.

Is the Amtrak waiting room in Chicago now limited to ticketed passengers only? Seems to me I saw that somewhere.

Thanks!


----------



## wayman (Jun 29, 2008)

Everydaymatters said:


> My granddaughter has a layover of several hours in Chicago and I'm going to meet her there between trains to help out a little with the kids.
> Is the Amtrak waiting room in Chicago now limited to ticketed passengers only? Seems to me I saw that somewhere.


Officially, perhaps, but I've never seen anyone checking for tickets at the sliding glass doors which lead from the main area into the waiting room. There's the Amtrak Information kiosk right beside it, but they're just there to answer questions, not police the door.


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 29, 2008)

I think I have seen signs saying that the Amtrak waiting area is limited to ticketed Amtrak passengers. Then again, it didn't look to me like the Great Hall had any similar restrictions, and I also have not seen any evidence of that being enforced.

I suspect if you looked homeless and/or were generally being obnoxious, that might lead to Amtrak staff having a conversation with you about whether you could provide any proof that they couldn't use that sign as an argument to make you go away.


----------



## RobertF (Jun 29, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> I think I have seen signs saying that the Amtrak waiting area is limited to ticketed Amtrak passengers. Then again, it didn't look to me like the Great Hall had any similar restrictions, and I also have not seen any evidence of that being enforced.
> I suspect if you looked homeless and/or were generally being obnoxious, that might lead to Amtrak staff having a conversation with you about whether you could provide any proof that they couldn't use that sign as an argument to make you go away.


There was a thread earlier about people being told to leave the Great Hall if they didn't have tickets, so it must happen from time to time. I doubt it's a common thing though.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 29, 2008)

In years past (before they started checking boarding passes and ID's), airports also had those "ticketed passengers only" signs at security, and I always went through with no problems. I think as long as you act "normal" (at least as "normal" as most of us :lol: ), they will not question you. I don't think they check tickets or anything like that.

Even if they do, I think that if you say something like



> My daughter and grandchildren are arriving on train #___ at __:__ for a few hours layover, and I would like to help them!


I doubt they will kick you out!


----------



## Dan O (Jun 29, 2008)

The area we sat and waited for the SWC, near the lockers, appeared to be open to anyone. No one asked us if we had a ticket or not. When it came time to board, we passed through a doorway, past a small waiting area and out on to the platform. It would have required a ticket to get to the smaller waiting area. I am not sure if I am addressing your quesiton. I didn't explore the station so can't say much about the great hall or anything else. We arrived, got out of the bldg and took a cab to hotel. When we came back, we did the same thing and no one questioned us regarding having a ticket or not. So if you mean the same area we were in, you'd have been okay to help with your grandchildren without having a ticket.

DanO

PS Please excuse this if it is painfully obvious and a dumb reply.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 29, 2008)

Aloha

I a not a frequent visiter to Chicago, so my comment may not help.

There is an area for only ticketed passengers only. And there is the Great Hall, which also has seats for waiting. I have never seen a sign about ticked passengers in there, but I have seen it closed for special events.

I am sure there will be someware to visit with your family


----------



## Radparker (Jun 29, 2008)

We were just in there the other day. We were seeing a friend off, who was actually taking a Megabus, not Amtrak. They do have signs up that say you're not supposed to go into the Amtrak specific waiting area if you don't have a ticket -- "No visitors." But, nobody ever checks. My friends went into that area to use a nearby restroom.

Also, like others have said, the Great Hall is a great and fun place to hang out -- far better than the Amtrak waiting area. I saw another person comment about being kicked out of there once before, but that must be really rare. I meet people there, wait for them, etc., pretty regularly.

*IF* somebody raised a stink, there are 200 other places you could go. The food court. A Starbucks down the street. Outside, if it's nice out. I think you'd have no problem meeting her there.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jun 29, 2008)

Betty, I'd meet her in the great hall. Its the better place to be. Just watch out for the steps out of there. They are heavily heavily worn from the feet that have walked over them.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jun 30, 2008)

My granddaughter had suggested that we meet in the Great Hall, but the last couple of times I've been at CUS the Great Hall has either been set up with tables (at our 2007 AU Gathering) or completely void of benches. I'm not sure my cheapo cell phone will get calls in or out, so calling won't work.

Thinking about it, I would hope the Chicago PD wouldn't kick me out when I explain the situation.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 30, 2008)

Everydaymatters said:


> My granddaughter has a layover of several hours in Chicago and I'm going to meet her there between trains to help out a little with the kids.
> Is the Amtrak waiting room in Chicago now limited to ticketed passengers only? Seems to me I saw that somewhere.
> 
> Thanks!


Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounges like the one in Chicago are only for First Class passengers with a same-day ticket. When they say First Class that DOES NOT INCLUDE those with tickets for coach seats only. The lounge is for those that are paying premium prices for rooms aboard the train and quite frankly the room could not handle all ticketed passengers and visitors.

The lounge in Chicago is frequently crowded and for non-first class individuals to utilize the lounge or for the Amtrak staff to fail to enforce the rule is - putting it politely - not fair to those who are paying for the priviledge... especially when it comes to handicapped individuals who are forced to stand because seats are being taken up by those who should not even be in the lounge. I can say this because I'm handicapped and I have been forced to make a choice to stand, sit on a table or leave the lounge because of overcrowding!

From what I've seen there's plenty of acceptable seating and other places to go outside the lounge where one can visit or "help a little with the kids" and there is NO reason or justification for non-first class passengers or visitors to use the lounge and circumvent the comfort of others who have a right to be in there.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 30, 2008)

sky12065 said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> > My granddaughter has a layover of several hours in Chicago and I'm going to meet her there between trains to help out a little with the kids.
> ...


She isn't talking about the First class Lounge, but rather the general waiting room area, which shouldn't be a problem and certainly won't in any way, inconvenience anyone in The Metropolitan Lounge which is a separate room all together.


----------



## sky12065 (Jun 30, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Everydaymatters said:
> ...


My misunderstanding. Sorry! :blush:


----------



## wayman (Jun 30, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Betty, I'd meet her in the great hall. Its the better place to be. Just watch out for the steps out of there. They are heavily heavily worn from the feet that have walked over them.


And the baby carriages that have rolled down them!


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 30, 2008)

I can't remember: are the ClubAcela day passes that AGR Select members get also good for the Metro Lounge?


----------



## Walt (Jun 30, 2008)

sky12065 said:


> Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounges like the one in Chicago are only for First Class passengers with a same-day ticket. When they say First Class that DOES NOT INCLUDE those with tickets for coach seats only. The lounge is for those that are paying premium prices for rooms aboard the train and quite frankly the room could not handle all ticketed passengers and visitors.


Now, if it was my granddaughter, and she had a few hours there, I would buy her a one-day pass to the Metropolitan Lounge. You can buy them off eBay rather cheaply.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jun 30, 2008)

sky12065 said:


> Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounges like the one in Chicago are only for First Class passengers with a same-day ticket. When they say First Class that DOES NOT INCLUDE those with tickets for coach seats only. The lounge is for those that are paying premium prices for rooms aboard the train and quite frankly the room could not handle all ticketed passengers and visitors.
> The lounge in Chicago is frequently crowded and for non-first class individuals to utilize the lounge or for the Amtrak staff to fail to enforce the rule is - putting it politely - not fair to those who are paying for the priviledge... especially when it comes to handicapped individuals who are forced to stand because seats are being taken up by those who should not even be in the lounge. I can say this because I'm handicapped and I have been forced to make a choice to stand, sit on a table or leave the lounge because of overcrowding!
> 
> From what I've seen there's plenty of acceptable seating and other places to go outside the lounge where one can visit or "help a little with the kids" and there is NO reason or justification for non-first class passengers or visitors to use the lounge and circumvent the comfort of others who have a right to be in there.


I should have clarified that I was referring to the lounge for the coach passengers.

Regarding the Metropolitan Lounge, I've already been kicked out of there - hey Had8ley - you can tell them about that. And you said you had connections. Ha! :lol:


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jun 30, 2008)

sky12065 said:


> Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounges like the one in Chicago are only for First Class passengers with a same-day ticket. When they say First Class that DOES NOT INCLUDE those with tickets for coach seats only. The lounge is for those that are paying premium prices for rooms aboard the train and quite frankly the room could not handle all ticketed passengers and visitors.


Actually, sleeping car passengers are not first class passengers, only Acela passengers can be first class passengers. And there are various ways of getting into the lounge via the Amtrak Guest Rewards program even if today is not a part of a trip you're taking that has a segment on a sleeper or Acela first class.


----------



## Walt (Jul 1, 2008)

Everydaymatters said:


> Regarding the Metropolitan Lounge, I've already been kicked out of there - hey Had8ley - you can tell them about that. And you said you had connections. Ha! :lol:


Did you have a day pass, 1st class, or sleeper ticket? Or did you sneak in and got caught? h34r:

Were you being unreasonably rowdy? :wacko:

Or (gasp!) try to take a second cinnamon bun?


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 1, 2008)

Walt, that's a good idea about the one day pass to the Metropolitan Lounge . I'm going to check that out, but I'm wondering if they're legitimate? Or will they be asked to leave the lounge???


----------



## frj1983 (Jul 1, 2008)

wayman said:


> Green Maned Lion said:
> 
> 
> > Betty, I'd meet her in the great hall. Its the better place to be. Just watch out for the steps out of there. They are heavily heavily worn from the feet that have walked over them.
> ...


Your link was disabled, but I believe you are referring to "The Untouchables," right?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> I can't remember: are the ClubAcela day passes that AGR Select members get also good for the Metro Lounge?


Yes, they are good for that lounge. However, there have been cases in the past of attendants no being properly informed of that fact, although I believe that all have now been properly trained. But still I wouldn't guarantee it.

However in Betty's case, this won't help as unless the wording has been changed, one must have a valid Amtrak ticket for that day in addition to the pass. So her granddaughter and her kids would be able to get in with one pass for each of them, but Betty would still be left standing outside the lounge even if she had a pass, since she doesn't have a ticket. Now perhaps if you hit the right attendant who wanted to be nice, maybe they'd just take the pass and not worry about a ticket. But I sure wouldn't want to bet on it.

In fact last October when I used my Select Plus card to enter the lounge just so that I could sit with Bill Haithcoat while he awaited his departure on the CONL, the attendant seemed quite confused that I wasn't actually going to board a train that day. He did let me in without any major argument, but didn't seem to know what to do about handing me a lounge pass since there was no train number to put on the pass.


----------



## sky12065 (Jul 1, 2008)

Joel N. Weber II said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounges like the one in Chicago are only for First Class passengers with a same-day ticket. When they say First Class that DOES NOT INCLUDE those with tickets for coach seats only. The lounge is for those that are paying premium prices for rooms aboard the train and quite frankly the room could not handle all ticketed passengers and visitors.
> ...


I am currently sitting in the Lounge at the Union station in Chicago. I went to the desk to check upon what I stated and sleeping car passengers ARE considered 1st class passengers. Some one on one of these posts also indicated that you can buy a one day pass into the lounge. The rep here in the lounge said that is NOT true. You cannot buy a one day pass! I didn't ask about the Guest Rewards program so I can't confirm or repute that!


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2008)

sky12065 said:


> Joel N. Weber II said:
> 
> 
> > sky12065 said:
> ...


Well I'm sorry to say that the lounge attendant is wrong. He/she has obviously not looked at the recent timetables put out by Amtrak. Up until recently Amtrak used to call sleeping car passengers First Class passengers. But no longer, they are now Sleeping Class passengers officially. They pretty much still have most of the same rights and privledges as FC passengers, but they do now have a seperate designation.

As for the lounge passes, you can't buy them from Amtrak. But you can buy them on EBay. I suspect that Amtrak probably frowns on that practice, but I don't see how they can legally stop it either.

One can also get lounge passes from the AGR site by trading in some AGR points for 5 passes.


----------



## haolerider (Jul 1, 2008)

AlanB said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Joel N. Weber II said:
> ...


The lounge passes are also used by Corporate Sales as an incentive and courtesy for Corporate accounts.


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2008)

AlanB said:


> So her granddaughter and her kids would be able to get in with one pass for each of them, ...


It is one pass for all of them.

The passes state "Entry valid for bearer and immediate family members or one non-family guest traveling together."


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 1, 2008)

Walt said:


> sky12065 said:
> 
> 
> > Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounges like the one in Chicago are only for First Class passengers with a same-day ticket. When they say First Class that DOES NOT INCLUDE those with tickets for coach seats only. The lounge is for those that are paying premium prices for rooms aboard the train and quite frankly the room could not handle all ticketed passengers and visitors.
> ...


Out of curiousity, who would buy them, besides Amtrak riders?


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2008)

Rail Freak said:


> Walt said:
> 
> 
> > Now, if it was my granddaughter, and she had a few hours there, I would buy her a one-day pass to the Metropolitan Lounge. You can buy them off eBay rather cheaply.
> ...


For the most part, one buys them from AGR. You have to buy them in groups of 5. So, some people who don't need all 5, sell their extras on eBay.

Beside Amtrak, possibly Continental Air passengers in NY???


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2008)

Tony said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > So her granddaughter and her kids would be able to get in with one pass for each of them, ...
> ...


Well then that is a semi-recent change, since it used to be one pass per person, but a welcome one. Mind you I haven't seen such a pass in years now, since I'm Select Plus and I can just flash my card to gain entry.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2008)

Tony said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > Walt said:
> ...


There are also people who don't live near a lounge that get the passes with their Select kits, and therefore sell them. And people do buy them.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jul 1, 2008)

RE: who gets in the CHI lounge (not Hall);

From the Amtrak Station Lounges page:

Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounges are located at the following stations:

* Chicago

* Miami

* New Orleans

* Portland, Oregon

* Raleigh

* St. Paul/Minneapolis

ClubAcela lounges are located at:

* Boston South Station

* New York Penn Station

* Philadelphia 30th Street Station

* Washington DC Union Station

So the Lounge in CHI can't be for Acela passengers, it doesn't run there.

This is also posted on the same Amtrak page;

"First Class passengers traveling aboard Acela Express trains and passengers traveling in Sleeping Car accommodations on long-distance trains, are welcome to use ClubAcela facilities by displaying a same-day Amtrak ticket."

And on another page;

"Sleeping car passengers are entitled to a range of hotel-like amenities, including fresh linen and towel service, complimentary bottled water and daily newspapers. In addition, as Sleeper Service passengers, you and your companions enjoy access during your voyage to ClubAcela and Amtrak's Metropolitan Lounges located at select stations."

So, there is a Sleeping Service class of passenger, but they still get the Acela and Amtrak 1st class perks as far as lounges go.


----------



## Trainut (Jul 1, 2008)

I looked on the AGR page and all I could find was the block of 5 passes for CulbAcela @ 5000 points. Would one be able to use these in the Metropolitan Lounge? I would gladly pay the points.

I travel through Chicago Union Station on the way to Saint Paul, MN on the Empire Builder about twice a month. I used to be able to get a sleeper for a reasonable price, but the bucket prices have gone through roof. Now I have to travel coach, and I sure miss being able to use the Met Lounge.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 1, 2008)

Trainut said:


> I looked on the AGR page and all I could find was the block of 5 passes for CulbAcela @ 5000 points. Would one be able to use these in the Metropolitan Lounge? I would gladly pay the points.


Yup, those are the passes that you need. They do say Club Acela on them, which is why some attendants at the CHI Met Lounge initially refused to take them. But in the fine print and elsewhere it does say that they are good for the Met Lounge too.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 2, 2008)

I think that the difference between First Class and Sleeper Class is that First Class implies unlimited liquor whilst Sleeper does not.


----------



## Walt (Jul 2, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Yup, those are the passes that you need. They do say Club Acela on them, which is why some attendants at the CHI Met Lounge initially refused to take them. But in the fine print and elsewhere it does say that they are good for the Met Lounge too.


Yup, the fine print does say the passes are good at ClubAcela, Metropolitan Lounge, and First Class Lounges.

Which just begs the question, what are First Class Lounges, if not Acela and Metropolitan?


----------



## wayman (Jul 2, 2008)

Walt said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, those are the passes that you need. They do say Club Acela on them, which is why some attendants at the CHI Met Lounge initially refused to take them. But in the fine print and elsewhere it does say that they are good for the Met Lounge too.
> ...


Pacific Parlor Cars?


----------



## Trainut (Jul 2, 2008)

Walt said:


> Yup, the fine print does say the passes are good at ClubAcela, Metropolitan Lounge, and First Class Lounges.
> Which just begs the question, what are First Class Lounges, if not Acela and Metropolitan?


I just called AGR. It took them over 10 minutes to get the answer, but they read the pass and did confirm that they are good for the ClubAcela, and the Metropolitan Lounge. She first said they were only good for the ClubAcela, but after my questioning she then asked her supervisor, he didn't know. So they read the pass and what do you know it worked.

I now will purchase the 5 passes. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 2, 2008)

I did a search on ebay and couldn't find any passes. Maybe I didn't enter it right. I think I wrote "Amtrak lounge pass" or something like that.

How do I find the passes on Ebay?


----------



## Tony (Jul 2, 2008)

Everydaymatters said:


> I did a search on ebay and couldn't find any passes. Maybe I didn't enter it right. I think I wrote "Amtrak lounge pass" or something like that.
> How do I find the passes on Ebay?


There doesn't appear to be any for sale today.

However, here is a link to a previous sale if for no other reason, then to give you an example.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...em=130219549319


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks, I'll watch for "Club Acela Day Pass", but I hope someone sells one quick because I'll need it in about a week.


----------



## had8ley (Jul 2, 2008)

Walt said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, those are the passes that you need. They do say Club Acela on them, which is why some attendants at the CHI Met Lounge initially refused to take them. But in the fine print and elsewhere it does say that they are good for the Met Lounge too.
> ...


First class lounges are waiting areas for sleeping car pax that are usually not attended and lack a lot of the goodies such as Club Acela has in Boston. The last I knew they were in New Orleans (not much room and few amenities, Miami ( a large room and very nicely appointed) and a very nice Portland, Oregon lounge. I have heard rumblings of one in Charlotte but always fall asleep before we get there so maybe someone else can verify or disclaim its existence. I know of no others; perhaps someone can fill us in if others exist. OOps; almost forget the "new" waiting area for Coast Starlight pax at LAUPT. Haven't seen it but from others have shared it's not much to brag about. What concerns me about this is apparently pax for #2 and #4 cannot use the area. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## SharonLPK (Jul 4, 2008)

had8ley said:


> Walt said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


With an upcoming CHI trip, as I understand it now, if I can locate a one-day ClubAcela pass, it would allow me and my family member (both with coach tickets) access to the Metropolitan Lounge... I'm sorry but could someone post (or re-post, as the case may be) the benefits of this lounge, thanks in advance


----------



## AlanB (Jul 5, 2008)

SharonLPK said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Walt said:
> ...


Nice quiet, relaxing waiting area; comfortable overstuffed chairs instead of benches; AC on the weekends when the rest of the station goes without; refreshments including soda, water, coffee, tea, chips; clean restrooms with no lines; TV's; computer; pre-boarding for all long distance trains; red cap attended luggage room where you can park your bags for free while you go to get food or go touring Chicago (note: red cap does appreciate a tip, but it is not required).


----------



## wayman (Jul 5, 2008)

AlanB said:


> AC on the weekends when the rest of the station goes without;


CHI is air-conditioned on weekdays but not on weekends? Why?


----------



## AlanB (Jul 5, 2008)

wayman said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > AC on the weekends when the rest of the station goes without;
> ...


Because the station's AC system is tied into the building above the station. Office workers don't work on the weekends, so the building turns off the system. Hence, no AC in the Amtrak areas.

However, when Amtrak redid the Met Lounge a few years ago and expanded things, one of the other improvements was the installation of small independant AC units in the ceiling. And what a blessing as I spent many a hot summer day in the lounge prior to this major improvement.


----------



## SharonLPK (Jul 5, 2008)

AlanB said:


> SharonLPK said:
> 
> 
> > had8ley said:
> ...


Thanks, sounds very nice and hopefully I will come up with a pass! Would it be appropriate to leave laptop or anything expensive in the 'red cap attended luggage room' while doing some touring? I'm thinking no, but maybe...?...


----------



## sjstarkey (Jul 5, 2008)

SharonLPK said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > SharonLPK said:
> ...


I left all my bags, including my laptop bag in the luggage room. I can tell you that both times we were in CHI, I never saw a red cap near the luggage room. I had to find spots for our luggage. I still had my laptop after touring the city for a few hours. My daughter still had her dolls, even though she was concerned that someone would take them :blink:


----------



## AlanB (Jul 5, 2008)

SharonLPK said:


> Thanks, sounds very nice and hopefully I will come up with a pass! Would it be appropriate to leave laptop or anything expensive in the 'red cap attended luggage room' while doing some touring? I'm thinking no, but maybe...?...


The sign at the luggage room door specifially says, "don't give them laptops." On the other hand it is probably still safe, and especially if it's in a bag that doesn't look like a laptop case you might be quite safe.

But I've not tempted the fates in recent years. :blink:

About 5 or 6 years ago when I had one trip where I squeezed my laptop into my regular suit case I did temp the fates and it was fine. But I wouldn't give them something that obviously is a computer bag, just MHO.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 5, 2008)

sjstarkey said:


> I left all my bags, including my laptop bag in the luggage room. I can tell you that both times we were in CHI, I never saw a red cap near the luggage room. I had to find spots for our luggage. I still had my laptop after touring the city for a few hours. My daughter still had her dolls, even though she was concerned that someone would take them :blink:


This was in the Metropolitan Lounge? Recently? As in the last three years or so?

And did you confuse the old luggage area to the right of the checkin counter with the new area that is behind you when you are facing the checkin counter?

I've rarely seen the room unattended. And when it is, they usually have a tensi-barrier up in front of the room or the door closed.


----------



## sjstarkey (Jul 5, 2008)

AlanB said:


> sjstarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I left all my bags, including my laptop bag in the luggage room. I can tell you that both times we were in CHI, I never saw a red cap near the luggage room. I had to find spots for our luggage. I still had my laptop after touring the city for a few hours. My daughter still had her dolls, even though she was concerned that someone would take them :blink:
> ...


I did not know there was a new area behind me while standing at the check-in counter. When we were there, we were told to put our luggage in the luggage area to the right of the counter. No mention of another spot. We were there on 6/22 and then on 6/28. My bag for my laptop also holds a lot of other things, so it doesn't look like a normal laptop bag. But like I said, we left it both times in CHI and it was fine.


----------



## SharonLPK (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for such helpful information, maybe I will bring along an extra, empty-ish, piece of luggage for temporary storage of laptop plus my daughter's sporting equipment (actually, more expensive and harder to replace than my laptop...!).

Or if I'm not feeling like a risk-taker that day, I'll go ahead and pay the hourly charge for a secure locker for total piece of mind...

I was thinking the other day of how 'hard' travelling was years ago, before the internet (and cell phones, etc). Forums like this, and the people who support them, help to take a huge stress level out of traveller's lives


----------



## wayman (Jul 6, 2008)

SharonLPK said:


> Thanks for such helpful information, maybe I will bring along an extra, empty-ish, piece of luggage for temporary storage of laptop plus my daughter's sporting equipment (actually, more expensive and harder to replace than my laptop...!).
> Or if I'm not feeling like a risk-taker that day, I'll go ahead and pay the hourly charge for a secure locker for total piece of mind...
> 
> I was thinking the other day of how 'hard' travelling was years ago, before the internet (and cell phones, etc). Forums like this, and the people who support them, help to take a huge stress level out of traveller's lives


The hourly charge for a locker in CHI isn't bad--it's about $10 for 24 hours (you can go hourly for up to three hours, and then it jumps to all-day, which is less than four hours would be, I think?). So it's like taking out a $10 insurance policy--not a bad deal. The only downside is you have to build in some extra time to visit the locker room on the way out and back, but that's only maybe ten minutes on each end, tops.


----------



## Dan O (Jul 6, 2008)

> The hourly charge for a locker in CHI isn't bad--it's about $10 for 24 hours (you can go hourly for up to three hours, and then it jumps to all-day, which is less than four hours would be, I think?). So it's like taking out a $10 insurance policy--not a bad deal. The only downside is you have to build in some extra time to visit the locker room on the way out and back, but that's only maybe ten minutes on each end, tops.


We paid $12 for about 4 hrs..maybe same price for all day..for the big lockers. Could fit quite a bit in those. It was $4 for the first hr, $4 for each after up to $12 I think.

Dan


----------



## ray828 (Jul 7, 2008)

had8ley said:


> Walt said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...



That is certainly true as the cluba acela in washington d.c. has more food variations like pastries and other food besides chips which is mostly what is in the chicago metropolitan lounge, so the club acela might be a little nicer than than the metropolitan lounge.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 7, 2008)

ray828 said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Walt said:
> ...


I was in the Boston Club Acela a few weeks ago in the afternoon and all they had were crackers and chips, and soft drinks from a self-serve dispenser. It was a nice place to sit and kill time, but by first class lounge standards, it was pretty spartan.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jul 7, 2008)

I had my first taste of First Class Lounges on the latest trip I took. I was not able to access the Chicago Lounge on our way to NYC due to the fact that Amtrak was holding the LSL for us folks who were on the SWC. So no chance at the lounge. My first taste of lounges was the DC Club Acela. It was nice and little more quaint than the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge. Both lounges I was busy making or changing reservations so I really didn't get a chance to check them out. Allthough, it was a nice step up from being in the concourse waiting rooms.

The Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago was a nice place to "get away from the crowd". When we first entered (Alan B, and my group) we were one of the first ones in. Immediately after getting settled, Alan B and I had to go retrieve a checked bag and then get it re-checked to LNK. That was another problem we had. This is the first trip I have ever had checked baggage and it was a pain in the ***. I like to de-train and boogie. Hanging around for the one bag wasn't efficient. Also, with all my travel plans being "up in the air" we didn't know really where to check it to. When we left DC, it still wasn't quite clear if the CZ was running even though we held tickets for it. So that added some more curveballs into the trip.

When we left the Lounge in CHI to retrieve and recheck the bag at CUS, when we returned it was a madhouse. The CL had arrived and so had the Lakeshore Limited. The line now was almost to the sliding glass doors in the lower level. It was nice to just walk by and find my group and sitdown and "chill" a bit. I also liked not being wall to wall with people even though the lounge was quite full.


----------



## wayman (Jul 7, 2008)

RailFanLNK said:


> The Metropolitan Lounge in Chicago was a nice place to "get away from the crowd". When we first entered (Alan B, and my group) we were one of the first ones in. Immediately after getting settled, Alan B and I had to go retrieve a checked bag and then get it re-checked to LNK. That was another problem we had. This is the first trip I have ever had checked baggage and it was a pain in the ***. I like to de-train and boogie. Hanging around for the one bag wasn't efficient.


I thought checked bags were checked through to the destination--that when changing trains in CHI, you never had to touch the bags. And thus that checked baggage was generally not a pain. (That's how things worked for my parents, taking CL to the CZ.) Was this a special case because you (and Amtrak) had no idea what train you were connecting to in CHI since the CZ wasn't quite certain to run?


----------



## RailFanLNK (Jul 7, 2008)

Exactly!!!! When I checked the bag in DC, I wasn't for sure if I was taking the SWC from CHI-KCY or the CZ from CHI-LNK. At the time of checking the bag, the CZ still was still suspended. The CSR in DC then found that the site was saying it was still suspended but you could purchase tickets for it. (Huh?) :unsure: My reservation numbers were from AGR and AGR was closed on the 4th of July. So making the new reservation was not EASY!!! I finally found the reservation number I made for the SWC on July 2nd that AGR gave me and was able to have the CSR book us onto the CZ.....but....we had already checked the bag only to CHI since an hour earlier, we weren't for sure. I thought of seeing if we could find the bag but how much more trouble would that have been? I mean...the flooding, it was an AGR trip and not Amtrak, suspended trains, cancelled trains, trains that were bussing etc just made for a series of stuff. Now get this: I went to check this same bag in KCY, the agent there said, "why?" I said, "its large and we planned on checking this all the way to NYC". She replied, "sir, you are in sleepers, there's no reason to check this bag and if you do, with all this flooding, your bag may be in NYC and you may not be there." So I listened to her, and felt like, "yeah...this is great". No one said anything on the SWC, but when we arrived for the holding LSL, the room attendent says, "we have no room for that bag sir, we don't have luggage racks on Viewliner's". :unsure: Ok....now I'm getting P.O.ed.....because I wanted to check it in the first place! I politely told the attendent EXACTLY what was told to me by Amtrak employees in KCY. They ended up sticking it in the handicapped room for part of the trip, then in the vestibule for part of the trip. The attendent on the LSL was nice, but wasn't real happy about it. I found that I HATE checking bags. Not that Amtrak goofed up stuff, I just like to grab and go! WE had a checked bag due to the amount of time away from home (11 days) and we were going to a Broadway show forcing me to pack clothes I HATE to wear. (tie, dresspants, dress shoes)


----------



## gswager (Jul 7, 2008)

RailFanLNK said:


> WE had a checked bag due to the amount of time away from home (11 days) and we were going to a Broadway show forcing me to pack clothes I HATE to wear. (tie, dresspants, dress shoes)


What happened to the back rows of Broadway that is reserved for non-attired people? (Joking)


----------



## jackal (Jul 7, 2008)

Living in Alaska, the concept of dressing up for a show consists of putting on your Sunday best flannel shirt and a freshly-washed pair of jeans (trimming your beard is optional). After all, up here, fashion means your fur hat is dead...

Seriously, people here don't dress up. Even the nicest restaurant in town (probably the Crow's Nest at the top of the Captain Cook Hotel) doesn't have a dress code--I've been in there in jeans and a polo shirt. I do love Alaska, but I have tentative plans to leave within the next couple of years...and I'm nervous at making a faux pas in my first few years Outside by forgetting to dress up for a nice dinner or a show at the theater!

Maybe I need the non-Alaskan equivalent of the above-linked book...


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know about New York, but here in Chicago it's quite casual. For Phantom of the Opera last November I saw people in everything from jeans to formal wear. Actually, those in formal atire or suits and ties were seriously out of place.


----------



## sjstarkey (Jul 7, 2008)

Everydaymatters said:


> I don't know about New York, but here in Chicago it's quite casual. For Phantom of the Opera last November I saw people in everything from jeans to formal wear. Actually, those in formal atire or suits and ties were seriously out of place.


We just got back from New York and saw Zanadu on Broadway. My daughter and I wore dresses and heels and I think we were some of the only people to dress up Most people were in jeans or slacks. Nothing too dressy!!!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 7, 2008)

jackal said:


> Living in Alaska, the concept of dressing up for a show consists of putting on your Sunday best flannel shirt and a freshly-washed pair of jeans (trimming your beard is optional). After all, up here, fashion means your fur hat is dead...
> Seriously, people here don't dress up. Even the nicest restaurant in town (probably the Crow's Nest at the top of the Captain Cook Hotel) doesn't have a dress code--I've been in there in jeans and a polo shirt. I do love Alaska, but I have tentative plans to leave within the next couple of years...and I'm nervous at making a faux pas in my first few years Outside by forgetting to dress up for a nice dinner or a show at the theater!
> 
> Maybe I need the non-Alaskan equivalent of the above-linked book...


Dude, I've gone to the theatre in my stained shirt and cut-off (and equally stained) sweat shorts.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

jackal said:


> Living in Alaska, the concept of dressing up for a show consists of putting on your Sunday best flannel shirt and a freshly-washed pair of jeans (trimming your beard is optional). After all, up here, fashion means your fur hat is dead...
> Seriously, people here don't dress up. Even the nicest restaurant in town (probably the Crow's Nest at the top of the Captain Cook Hotel) doesn't have a dress code--I've been in there in jeans and a polo shirt. I do love Alaska, but I have tentative plans to leave within the next couple of years...and I'm nervous at making a faux pas in my first few years Outside by forgetting to dress up for a nice dinner or a show at the theater!
> 
> Maybe I need the non-Alaskan equivalent of the above-linked book...


Jackal,

I was enrolled briefly at Univ of Alaska-Fairbanks and changed my mind but do remember how different it was. If it helps, dressing for events seems to get more formal the more south and east you go.

Jody


----------



## frj1983 (Jul 8, 2008)

Everydaymatters said:


> I don't know about New York, but here in Chicago it's quite casual. For Phantom of the Opera last November I saw people in everything from jeans to formal wear. Actually, those in formal atire or suits and ties were seriously out of place.


I agree with Everydaymatters,

I've been riding Metra for 10 years now and when I first started riding in 1998, at least a dozen men could be seen in suits and ties heading into Chicago every day, now I'm lucky to see one suit and tie about once a month and they do look out of place. I am amazed at how many men get to go to work in t-shirts and jeans, or even in t-shirts and shorts! Women still dress up a bit more than men!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 8, 2008)

Guest said:


> dressing for events seems to get more formal the more south and east you go.


I agree with that!

In the 80's and 90's, I worked for the IRS  in upstate NY. Every day for work, I wore a tie - even though it was *a non-public office*. Then I transferred to offices in NV and AZ, and did not have to wear a tie. Most every day at work, I wore jeans. And that was in *a public office*!

And if dressing up "to go out" meant finding a clean shirt!

In fact, I have not worn a tie since 1994 - and don't even remember how to tie a necktie!


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 8, 2008)

I dunno, when I study commuters from the PATH ramp at Newark Penn, I see tons of suits.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Traveler,

I went to a tax seminar in Denver and experienced cultural shock in the dress. Out there, they even showed up at CPE dressed in overalls and bushy hair and beards. They also seemed to have a different mindset about taxes. To top it off, another of the speakers was a professor from Berkley who was so dressed down it was hard to recognize him as the person in authority (if that makes sense), yet he was the primo expert (in the country) in the field of problem resolution and tax controversy.

We ventured afar from Amtrak but I try to watch how I dress in public because it affects how you are treated (normally!) and may indicate your respect or lack of respect for yourself, the occasion and those around you. Go back and look at those '50s and '60s pictures of women and men on passenger trains.

GML, I can hear you groaning.

Jody


----------



## Everydaymatters (Jul 8, 2008)

Guest said:


> Traveler,I went to a tax seminar in Denver and experienced cultural shock in the dress. Out there, they even showed up at CPE dressed in overalls and bushy hair and beards. They also seemed to have a different mindset about taxes. To top it off, another of the speakers was a professor from Berkley who was so dressed down it was hard to recognize him as the person in authority (if that makes sense), yet he was the primo expert (in the country) in the field of problem resolution and tax controversy.
> 
> We ventured afar from Amtrak but I try to watch how I dress in public because it affects how you are treated (normally!) and may indicate your respect or lack of respect for yourself, the occasion and those around you. Go back and look at those '50s and '60s pictures of women and men on passenger trains.
> 
> ...


Being the relic that I am, I can tell you that in the 50's and 60's secretaries wore high heels, nylons and dresses or suits and called their bosses "Mr.". Now everyone is on a first name basis and all are equals. Thankfully we have progressed to more informal times.


----------



## GG-1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Everydaymatters said:


> Being the relic that I am, I can tell you that in the 50's and 60's secretaries wore high heels, nylons and dresses or suits and called their bosses "Mr.". Now everyone is on a first name basis and all are equals. Thankfully we have progressed to more informal times.


Aloha

Glad some of that has changed, but in the 60's as I worked in Disneyland everyone went by first names, except Mr Toad. This included Walt, who visited in the park every day. He was one of the nicest I have ever met, he made the world a better place.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

_"Being the relic that I am, I can tell you that in the 50's and 60's secretaries wore high heels, nylons and dresses or suits and called their bosses "Mr.". "_

Betty, except for the highest of heels, I STILL do all of the above to some degree because it is customary for work. I cannot imagine wearing heels on a train; and in life and on here (forum) certain people still get called, Mr./Mrs./Ma'am/Sir. In the military I'm also accorded the reciprocal title as a spouse regardless of their home of record's location. Those in the highest authority on a train would get the same respect regardless of age. Sometimes, it can also remind a person of the position that they hold over you and they rise to the occasion, as in, "I beg your pardon, Sir! It would never cross my mind to call an elderly person by their first name, even if they introduce themselves by it. Of course there is the custom of putting a relational title on a person, such as aunt, or "Mother" so and so. I still enjoy according people customs and courtesies and it usually makes an enormous difference in how I'm treated in return.

Jody


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 9, 2008)

Guest said:


> Traveler,I went to a tax seminar in Denver and experienced cultural shock in the dress. Out there, they even showed up at CPE dressed in overalls and bushy hair and beards. They also seemed to have a different mindset about taxes. To top it off, another of the speakers was a professor from Berkley who was so dressed down it was hard to recognize him as the person in authority (if that makes sense), yet he was the primo expert (in the country) in the field of problem resolution and tax controversy.
> 
> We ventured afar from Amtrak but I try to watch how I dress in public because it affects how you are treated (normally!) and may indicate your respect or lack of respect for yourself, the occasion and those around you. Go back and look at those '50s and '60s pictures of women and men on passenger trains.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't groan, I'd laugh. That is what I do when something amuses me, and the vagrancies and stupidities of human society amuse me. It wouldn't occur to me that the brand, type, or design of clothing I wear should command respect for me. If someone can't respect me for my mental facilities, and mental and physical abilities, I really can't think of a reason why I want their respect in the first place.

When you stop caring about such things, life becomes easier and more fun, because the scope in which you can exist increases.


----------



## jackal (Jul 10, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > Traveler,I went to a tax seminar in Denver and experienced cultural shock in the dress. Out there, they even showed up at CPE dressed in overalls and bushy hair and beards. They also seemed to have a different mindset about taxes. To top it off, another of the speakers was a professor from Berkley who was so dressed down it was hard to recognize him as the person in authority (if that makes sense), yet he was the primo expert (in the country) in the field of problem resolution and tax controversy.
> ...


You'd make a great crotchety old man, GML! 

(I'm not criticizing you--crotchety old men have the most fun, because--like you said--they don't care what anyone else things about them!)


----------



## Joel N. Weber II (Jul 10, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> If someone can't respect me for my mental facilities, and mental and physical abilities, I really can't think of a reason why I want their respect in the first place.


I think I feel about the same way.

Also, Paul Graham's essay about cities talks a bit about what kind of clothing is apparently expected in various cities.


----------

